# So…what about that Camper Van Beethoven fella



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like the Camper Van Beethoven Wars are heating up again. Here's your chance to register your opinion in the annals of time, where it will surely be treasured for generations!

So please, achieve immortality (of a sort) by voting in this carefully un- anonymous poll


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hi Ken, thought you might get a kick out of this........


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Depends on which song(s)......... The van is well furnished, though.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Wait a moment while I google the name.'

Still, I know now...
Will pop the name out at family parties & impress my nephews.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool name to drop also


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I again looked inside the van, and found Butthole Surfers and Meat Puppets inside. Family gathering.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I again looked inside the van, and found Butthole Surfers and Meat Puppets inside. Family gathering.


Join the party in the van!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wait a moment while I Google the name…


----------

